# Ester-C Dosage for Overcoming Cold/Flu



## M.J.H. (Nov 1, 2004)

I just got a pretty bad cold/flu and I am taking Tylenol Cold for the symptoms but I wanted to take a bunch of ester-C to see if I can overcome it quick. 

I was thinking maybe 5000-6000mg of ester-C per day?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2004)

I doubt it will help much, but taking a few grams per day is fine, and drink a lot of fluids.

The key is to take vitamin c, echanacia, etc. before you get sick to keep your immune system strong.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2004)

That's quite a high dosage IMO. With that, plus the vitamin C in your regular diet, you could see some painful sides. I read a report that dosings of 12,000mg's to 40,000 mg's a day has led in some cases to chronic diarrhea and kidney stones, but your body might be able to handle high doses. If you start pissing stalagmites, i say cut the dosing back.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 1, 2004)

A virus will not be affected by attacks from your imune system because you pump up your vit' C ...


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I read a report that dosings of 12,000mg's to 40,000 mg's a day has led in some cases to chronic diarrhea and kidney stones, but your body might be able to handle high doses.



that is 12 - 40grams, I said to take *a few* grams.


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 1, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> A virus will not be affected by attacks from your imune system because you pump up your vit' C ...


  Im not so sure about this. What vitamin C does is boost the bacteria killing ability of immune cells called macrophages and neutrophils. Yes I am aware that there are 1000 milligrams in one gram but I was just giving an example. There have been reports of kidney stone formation and compulsive vomiting from as little as 5,000 mg's or 5 g's a day for an extended period of time, and the Institute of Medicine has stated that 2,000mg's per day is the tolerable upper intake level for the average person.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2004)

oh, the most I take on a typical day is 2 grams.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 1, 2004)

I am going to be taking 6000mg per day of ester-C for the next 10 days. I just need to help get rid of this godd*mn cold/flu. I have taken ester-C in the past with good results. This is killing me! I don't want to have to get an antibiotic.


----------

